

Microsoft's Anti-Google Apps Advert - d0ugal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4EbCkotKPU

======
imtyler
Hopefully Microsoft will see that ~2/3 of viewers disliked this video. It's
essentially the same as a political smear campaign; all it does in the end is
make Microsoft look like a petty competitor and bad sport (regardless of
whether or not it's justified.)

------
Piskvorrr
It looks like business-as-usual in Barad-dûr, but don't let the looks deceive
you. It seems that Isengard grew up to be a formidable enemy - without Mordor
admitting much weight to it until recently.

